# 2 switch en serie possible ???



## TRN (28 Décembre 2003)

Bonjour a tous
pouvez vous me dire si je peux mettre un switch avec mon arrivee ADSl et mon Imac puis branché sur ce switch , un autre switch avec un lecteur Dvix KISS et mon futur Ibook ???

ADSL     IMAC                                      KISS     IBOOK
  I           I                                             I           I
------------------                                 ---------------------
I    SWICTH     I _____________________I      SWICH        I
------------------                                 ---------------------

tous ca pour avoir sur mes trois machines l'acces internet et ne peut pas "tirer" un second cable pour mon Ibook car actuellement, ai mon Kiss direct sur le premier SWITCh

Mercii a tous en esperant que cela a ete clair


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2003)

Tu as 2 possibilitées.
soit tes switchs on un port uplink et tu connectes le second sur ce port avec un cable droit, soit ils n'en n'ont pas et tu les branches avec un cable croisé.


----------

